

Ask HN: What's your Startup Motto? (or just yours) - rokhayakebe

I recently came across one that I particularly like : "If they are number one at running, we'll just fly".
======
cperciva
Tarsnap: Online backups for the truly paranoid.

Myself: Strive for excellence.

------
Mankhool
Nil alivd quam pictura mota. Lit: It is nothing less than a moving picture.
Col: It's only a movie!

------
stuntgoat
"I don't know if I am going to be able to do this" never gets old. Also, "I
hope this isn't going to crash the server someday" gives me a warm feeling
late at night.

------
roberte3
"If the fucker doesn't cost your your life, it isn't a quest." Which I lifted
from gapingvoid.com

------
ganley
An ex-coworker used to (half-facetiously) say that his mantra was, "You're
doing it wrong."

------
pasbesoin
TANSTAAFL

